# Linux Mandrake 10.0 und DSL ueber LAN



## maczarr (18. Juli 2004)

Hi Leutz!
Ich hab Linux Mandrake 10.0 Official (Download) auf meiner Kiste installiert, funzte auch alles Prima nur das Internet bekomme ich nicht zum laufen.
Der Rechner ist per Netzwerkkabel an einen alten Router angeschlossen der wiederum an einen Switch angeschlossen ist, an dem mein Server haengt. Das Netzwerk selber laeuft ohne Probleme, also daran liegt's nicht. Im Netzwerk kann ich von meiner Linux-Kiste auch ohne Probleme auf andere PCs im Netzwerk zugreifen, alles kein Problem, nur das Internet funktioniert nicht. Die "Fehlermeldung" besteht eigentlich nur darin, dass unten rechts neben der Uhr immer das !-Symbol steht und in der "Infobox" davon "Network is down" steht, obwohl das einfache Netzwerk funktioniert, nur die Internetverbindung nicht. Wenn ich eine Seite (Bsp. http://www.gmx.de) im Konqueror versuche aufzurufen, kommt die Fehlermeldung "Unbekannter Rechner http://www.gmx.de". Ich habe schon versucht eine ADSL-Verbindung mit manueller TCP/IP-Konfiguration herzustellen und auch schon mit PPPoE und PPTP, half allerdings alles nichts.
Die Konfiguration muesste eigentlich so aussehen, dass der PC eine feste IP hat [192.168.1.3], der Gateway 192.168.1.1 und die Subnetmask 255.255.255.0. Diese Angaben habe ich auch bei allen Konfigurationsarten eingegeben, nur zum Erfolg fuehrte nichts.
Vielleicht kennt ja jemand das Problem und weiss eine Loesung!
BzbE, mz


----------



## Helmut Klein (18. Juli 2004)

Das heißt du wählst dich nicht über das DSL-Modem selbst ein, sondern gehst über den Router (Server) ins Intenet?

Dann hast du wohl die Nameserver vergessen. Sollte dein Router (bzw. Server) auch als Nameserver fungieren, so reicht es dessen IP in die */etc/resolv.conf* einzutragen - ansonsten musst du dir entweder die Nameserver deines Providers besorgen, oder andere nutzen.


----------



## maczarr (18. Juli 2004)

Also mein "Server" is 'ne alte Kiste mit "IPCop" drauf. Ob der auch als Nameserver fungiert weiss ich ehrlichgesagt nicht.
Die PC's im Netzwerk greifen auf den Server zu und der gibt ihnen dann sozusagen das Internet frei!
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sind die Nameserver der Telekom: 194.25.2.129 sowie 194.25.2.130, oder?
BzbE, mz


----------



## Helmut Klein (18. Juli 2004)

> milk@evil-cow:~$ cat /etc/resolv.conf
> 
> nameserver 217.237.151.161
> 
> nameserver 194.25.2.129



Sind die Nameserver der Telekom.


----------



## maczarr (18. Juli 2004)

Vielen Dank, DAS Probleme waere jetzt erledigt. Internet laeuft!
BzbE, mz


----------

